# Opensuse drüberinstallieren!



## mein_name (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir heute ein neues Notebook zugelegt! Mit vorinstallierten Linpus Linux! Da ich mich schon mit Linux beschäftigt habe und noch nie bei der Installation Probleme gehabt habe, hab ich mir gedacht, es sei kein Problem einfach Opensuse oder ein anderes System drüberzuinstallieren!

Ist es aber! 
Er sagt mir ständig, dass er keine Festplatte findet - auch bei der Windows-Installation!
Es is aber eine drinnen, hab sie im Bios - und Linpus Linux startet ja auch wunderbar!
Bei Windows komm ich nicht mal bis zur Partitionierung - dort könnte ich ja alles löschen!

Meine Frage nun, wie gehe ich am besten vor, um ein anderes OS installieren zu können?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## ToniCE (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne die Opensuse Installation nicht... Aber evtl. muss noch ein Modul für den SATA-Treiber angegeben oder irgendwelche Optionen dem Kernel mitgegeben werden.

Starte mal Linpus und schaue, welche Module geladen sind und/oder was dmesg so erzählt.

Wenn Linpus läuft sollte jedes andere Linux auch laufen. 
Das gleiche gilt für Windows. Da kann man auch bei der Installation externe Treiber laden. Brauchte man aber bisher meist nur für SCSI-Geräte.

Evtl. erzählst du auch mal mehr von dem Laptop, dann kann dir warscheinlich noch besser geholfen werden.


----------



## mein_name (8. Dezember 2007)

Also es ist ein Acer CeIM mit einem Intel Celeron Prozessor, 80GB HD, 512 MB DDR!

Das eine anderes Linux läuft hab ich mir auch gedacht - nur denkste!+g* Auf jedenfall hab ich im Internet gelesen, dass mehrere Leute dieses Problem haben - nur alle beschreiben wollte Windows drüberinstallieren!

Mit einem Linux müsste es doch einfacher gehen!

Hab es schon mit mehrere Live-CDs probiert - nur findet er dort auch keine HDD!

Glaubst du das fdisk was hilft?


----------



## dochamburg (8. Dezember 2007)

nunja, im zweifel hilft wahrscheinlich die grobe methode: rechner komplett formatieren und linux neuinstallieren.

nach meiner erfahrung ist die einzige installation, die fehlerfrei "drueber" zu installieren geht mac os x leopard (auf einem mac versteht sich).

ich wuerde den rechner wahrscheinlich mit gparted oder aehnlichem formatieren und neu mit opensuse zu installieren.

gibt da eine feine "rettungs-cd", die du dir als iso herunterziehen und brennen kannst, nach dem booten von selbiger solche tools wie gparted usw. mitbringt.

link reiche ich gleich nach.

gruss, dochamburg

*// EDIT*

hier der link:

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=99853

gruss,


dochamburg


----------



## mein_name (8. Dezember 2007)

Bin grad am Runterladen, aber wenn es wirklich sowas ist wie du es beschreibst, dann ist es das was i gesucht habe!
Einfach ein Ding das man booten kann und dann formatieren kann!
aber was mache ich, wenn er die festplatte nicht findet, wie er es bei windows und anderen linux distributionen macht?

Najo ich werds mal probieren!


----------



## dochamburg (8. Dezember 2007)

mein_name hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Einfach ein Ding das man booten kann und dann formatieren kann!



kann man. hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert.



> Najo ich werds mal probieren!



melde doch gleich mal was passiert... 

gruss,


dochamburg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2007)

Linpus scheint ja nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl zu sein, mal von deren Seite zu schliessen.
Mal ein paar "Highlights" (mal davon abgesehen dass einige Bilder scheinbar nicht geladen werden koennen und ich zum Teil TimeOuts bekomme):



			
				linpus.com hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Linpus  LINUX 9.3 OS is the secure, compatible and easy to use for home computing and networking.


Fehlt da nicht ein Wort zwischen "easy to use" und "for home computing"? Secure, compatible and easy to use was denn genau? Solution? OS? Linux? Fruehstuecksfleisch?



			
				linpus.com hat gesagt.:
			
		

> For friendly Chinese operating environment, there is no better choice than Linpus  LINUX 9.3.


Wohnst Du irgendwo in Asien oder warum kommt Dein Notebook mit einer freundlichen chinesischen Operatingsumgebung (auch als Operationssaal bekannt)? Also ich sitz hier in Hong Kong, und hab bislang nie was von Linpus gehoert. Und man sollte meinen es waere eine grosse Nummer hier wenn es doch so eine freundliche chinesische Operationsumgebung bietet...
Lautet DistroWatch basiert Linpus uebrigens auf Fedora, und der Hersteller sitzt in Taiwan und Shanghai.



			
				linpus.com hat gesagt.:
			
		

> For improve the software compatibility,


For improve? Sollte doch wohl eher "To improve" heissen, oder?



			
				linpus.com hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Support to Unicode


Sollte das nicht eher "Support for Unicode" heissen?



			
				linpus.com hat gesagt.:
			
		

> all 64-bit processors would also run 32-bit applications.


Would? Sie wuerden es also tun, wenn? "Will" waere hier wohl angebrachter...



			
				linpus.com hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Friendly Chinese interface for creating documents, spreadsheets, ...


Na ich hoffe mal Du kannst zumindest auf Englisch umstellen. 

Das mal ein Auszug, es gibt noch mehr.
Zusaetzlich sind unten die Links "Legal" und "Privacy" keine Links, sondern einfach nur Text.

Dass die Seite so uebel rueberkommt muss natuerlich nichts ueber die Qualitaet der Software selbst sagen, dennoch macht es keinen wirklich guten Eindruck.
Und da die Distro auf Fedora basiert muessen die Jungs schon ordentlich danebengreifen um eine wirklich miese Distro draus zu machen.
Warum eine Firma wie Acer, die ja eigentlich nicht unbekannt ist, so eine Distribution waehlt ist mir schleierhaft.

Das fuehrt uns nun zum eigentlichen Thema zurueck. Da die installierte Distro ja auf Fedora basiert wuerde ich vorschlagen es mal damit zu probieren.
Aber Vorsicht: Fedora ist komplett freie Software und hat somit keine Unterstuetzung fuer patentbelastete Formate wie MP3 oder MPEG-Video (wozu dann auch DVDs gehoeren).


----------



## mein_name (8. Dezember 2007)

Hab jetzt wunderbar meine Festplatte mit gparted partitioniert!

Bei Opensuse sagt er mir, dass er das CD-Laufwerk nicht findet!
Und bei Windows sagt er weiterhin, dass keine Festplatte vorhanden ist!

Bei Ubuntu findet er auch keine Festplatte!

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

Formatiert habe ich mit FAT32!


----------



## dochamburg (8. Dezember 2007)

mein_name hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Bei Opensuse sagt er mir, dass er das CD-Laufwerk nicht findet!
> Und bei Windows sagt er weiterhin, dass keine Festplatte vorhanden ist!



was willst du denn alles auf dem notebook installieren?

nehme an, du nutzt zur installation die live-cd's. bin grundsaetzlich auf die text-mode installations-cd's umgeschwenkt, da die live installer haeufig probleme bereitet haben.



			
				mein_name hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Ubuntu findet er auch keine Festplatte!
> 
> Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?
> 
> Formatiert habe ich mit FAT32!



poste doch mal, wie du deine festplatte aufgeteilt hast und welche formate du eingebaut hast.

was ich mit der groben variante meinte war, die gesamte festplatte zu formatieren, keine partitionen anzulegen sondern das bei der installation zu tun.

dass keine platten gefunden werden koennte imho daran liegen, dass keine scsi-platten erkannt werden sofern vorhanden oder umgekehrt.

ansonsten hilft vielleicht zusaetzlich, einmal den mbr platt zu machen (fdisk /mbr), dass einfach alle infos ueber plattenzuteilung weg sind und man solide von vorne beginnen kann...

die alternate desktop cd von ubuntu bekommst du z.b. hier.

gruss,


dochamburg


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Dezember 2007)

Das Problem ist doch so einfach. Ubuntu und Opensuse fehlt einfach der Treiber für den Controller der auf dem Acer Book montiert ist. Es müsste relativ einfach sein über Acer rauszufinden welcher Controller das ist und dann, welches Modul du dafür benötigst. Dann kannst du das einfach in Opensuse oder Ubuntu per modprobe holen oder wenn nötig auch installieren.


----------



## mein_name (8. Dezember 2007)

Gut also hab jetzt die Platte mit FAT32 formatiert!

@Raubkopierer: und wie genau mach ich das? bin im textbasierten nicht so versiert!
Und wieso bekomm ich nichtmal Windows zum laufen?


----------



## dochamburg (8. Dezember 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist doch so einfach. Ubuntu und Opensuse fehlt einfach der Treiber für den Controller der auf dem Acer Book montiert ist.



hmmm... wundert mich etwas, denn ich hatte vor zwei wochen ebenfalls ein acer wie das beschriebene unter der fuchtel und die installation hat ohne weiteres funktioniert, nur mit dem unterschied, dass auf diesem ein windows vorinstalliert war.

habe es einfach mit beschriebener cd platt gemacht und ubuntu installiert. gab keinerlei treiber-probleme...

gruss,


dochamburg


----------



## mein_name (8. Dezember 2007)

Verstehs auch nicht!

Hab jetzt eigentlich eine leere Festplatte! Und nichtmal Windows lässt sich installieren!

Naja ich bitte weiter um Vorschläge!


----------



## dochamburg (8. Dezember 2007)

mein_name hat gesagt.:


> Gut also hab jetzt die Platte mit FAT32 formatiert!
> 
> @Raubkopierer: und wie genau mach ich das? bin im textbasierten nicht so versiert!
> Und wieso bekomm ich nichtmal Windows zum laufen?



hast du mal ganz simpel versucht, die alternate-variante von ubuntu einzulegen und zu installieren?

ansonsten kontaktiere mich ueber den messenger, dann versuchen wir das zu regeln...

gruss,


dochamburg


----------



## mein_name (8. Dezember 2007)

Nein hab ich noch nicht probiert - werds aber jetzt machen!

Kannst du mir vielleicht erklären was die alternate variante ist? Und was hilft mir das eigentlich wenn ich Ubuntu oben habe? Ich will opensuse!*g*

Und Ubuntu hab ich nicht als Live Cd, sondern als ganz normale Installation!


----------



## dochamburg (8. Dezember 2007)

die alternate variante ist eine installations-cd, die nicht wie die live-cd's erst das betriebssystem cd-basiert hochfaehrt und dann installiert, sondern gleich mit der installationsmoeglichkeit beginnt.

opensuse ist meiner meinung nach nicht die beste wahl. erkennt nicht alles und ist imho bei weitem nicht so gut dokumentiert.

ubuntu ist viel weiter verbreitet und basiert auf dem soliden debian. ist deshalb so beliebt, weil es fuer fast alles treiber mitbringt und sehr gute hardwareerkennung hat.

zur doku sieh mal hier: http://www.ubuntuusers.de

zudem: wenn du einmal ubuntu oben hast, sollte die installation von opensuse (so du es dann noch willst) kein problem sein, sollte dann eigentlich alles finden. glaube naemlich noch nicht, dass es an mangelnden treibern liegt. hatte wie schon erwaehnt vor kurzem ein acer deiner art in der mangel.


----------



## mein_name (8. Dezember 2007)

Danke!

Hab gerade mit einem Bekannten telefoniert - er meint, dass bei den neuen Notebooks dass Problem mit Treibern für einen bestimmten Chipsatz gibt!
Man müsste den erforderlichen Treiber in die Installation miteinbinden!

Ich hab aber jetzt herausgefunden, dass Opensuse diesen Chipsatz unterstützt - deshalb wird gerade geladen*g*

Gib dann Bescheid wenn sich etwas getan hat!


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Dezember 2007)

Wahrscheinlich weil Windows dort den Treiber hatte 
Bei einigen S-ATA-Controllern ist der Treiber nicht in Windows oder im Linux-Kernel enthalten.
Ich muss bei meinem ITE Controller auch einen Treiber einbinden unter Windows XP. Vista hat den Treiber inzwischen mit drin.

Wenn du mir sagst was für nen Notebook von Acer das ist (Seriennummer) kann ich dir wohl auch raussuchen welcher Controller das ist und wo du den Treiber bekommst.


----------



## mein_name (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke brauchst nicht!

Es hat mit Open Suse 10.3 funktioniert - unterstützt also auch diesen Controller! Einfach installieren!

Jetzt hätte ich aber noch eine Frage:

Möchte jetzt einige Programme installieren - hab ja auch noch das Open Suse 10.1. Wie kann ich das bei Yast einbinden, dass er mir von dort die Pakete nimmt und ich diese installieren kann?

ciao


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Dezember 2007)

Du solltest besser die Pakete online ueber die Paketverwaltung beziehen, denn die Versionen der alten Suse werden Dir hoechstwahrscheinlich nicht helfen.


----------



## mein_name (9. Dezember 2007)

Naja ist mir schon klar - nur hab ich bei der 10.1 die 5 CD Version - da ist ja einiges an Software dabei - und von denen möchte ich etwas installieren!

Kann man das irgendwie einstellen, dass er bei der Paketsuche auf die CD geht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Dezember 2007)

Was benutzt OpenSuse? yum? Dann sollte es moeglich sein die Installationsmedien als Quelle anzugeben.

Alternativ kannst Du auch einfach die CDs mounten und die gewuenschten/benoetigten Pakete manuell installieren, ein Klick/Doppelklick sollte da genuegen.


----------



## olqs (10. Dezember 2007)

mein_name hat gesagt.:


> Naja ist mir schon klar - nur hab ich bei der 10.1 die 5 CD Version - da ist ja einiges an Software dabei - und von denen möchte ich etwas installieren!
> 
> Kann man das irgendwie einstellen, dass er bei der Paketsuche auf die CD geht?


Ich würde das nicht machen. Die Pakete auf der CD sind eben für 10.1.
Bei Version 10.3 sind neuere Pakete dabei, die Abhängigkeiten können andere sein.

Im schlimmsten Fall kannst du dir damit deine Installation zerstören. Zieh lieber über yast bzw yum die neuen Pakete online, oder ein komplettes Iso einmalig von der Homepage.


----------

